# Berfetta 21A FTE CCI Mini Mags???



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

_I have a 21A purchased new about 25 yrs. ago. It was for my wife, but after 100 - 200 rounds - she didn't care for it, so it's sat until recently. When I got it out, some time back, it ran CCI Stingers w/o any problem. Then recently I tried to magazines of CCI Mini Mags & it but would FTE & FTF. I tired the Stingers again & had the same problem. After help from people here, I was finally able to remove the slide from the frame & give it a proper cleaning. While apart, I used some 400 grit sandpaper & a drill bit to hand polish the feed ramp & make sure there weren't any sharp edges. Weather finally cooperated today & I was finally able to test my efforts. With the CCI Mini Mags, it would FTE time after time. The shells were in the barrel tightly enough that popping it open wouldn't throw them out. I tried a magazine filled w/ Stingers & it ran fine. Any thoughts on why things are sudden;y acting up? _


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would recommend a thorough cleaning of the chamber. The cartridges should just drop into the chamber and empty shells should come out nearly as easy.

GW


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I would recommend a thorough cleaning of the chamber. The cartridges should just drop into the chamber and empty shells should come out nearly as easy.
> 
> GW


+1


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

_Thanks Goldwing and Sabrien4.........thought I had. Sounds like the wire brush needs to be broken our - only used patches & solvent_


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

These little Beretta pistols do have recoil springs in them. Who would of thunk it? With any pistol the recoil spring(s) are a crucial part of any properly functioning pistol. I would suggest changing the recoil springs and go from there. If you have worn recoil springs and it won't cycle mini mags, perhaps the slide is moving too quickly for the round to be ejected.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The 21A can be a little finicky until it is REALLY broken in. Mine ran on a steady diet of CCI Stingers for the first 500 rounds, before it got to cycling other rounds reliably. 

As others have mentioned, the chamber needs to be scrubbed pretty well, and pretty regularly. Also, .22 rimfire ammo can have some significant differences in some critical places, moving from brand to brand, or even just bullet to bullet in the same brand.

Bullet circumference on the heavier bullets in the Mini-Mags could be larger than in the Stingers, even though they are both from CCI.

Rim thickness can can also vary. These may be very small variations, but it can make a big difference if a chamber is reamed kind of tight.

I tried over 30 loads in a Ruger 10/22 just to find out which ran the best and produced the tightest groups. The variations were pretty surprising.

The 21a also doesn’t have an extractor so ejection is all based on the blowback of the shell against the breechface. 

I would also make sure the recoil springs under the recoil struts along with the guide tubes are clean of any dried oil or grease so that the move with as little friction as possible.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The 21A can be a little finicky until it is REALLY broken in. Mine ran on a steady diet of CCI Stingers for the first 500 rounds, before it got to cycling other rounds reliably.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the chamber needs to be scrubbed pretty well, and pretty regularly. Also, .22 rimfire ammo can have some significant differences in some critical places, moving from brand to brand, or even just bullet to bullet in the same brand.
> 
> ...


_Thanks for the suggestions. Kind of threw me off that it seemingly ran fine & now it doesn't. My Stingers are probably 25 yrs. old, whereas the Mini Mags just a few months. Interesting on the Stingers, though they seem to eject okay, there's a visible bulge just under the rim & the Mini Mags are straight. Again, thanks!_


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Since it ran fine before, then it could be as simple as some. Old oil having gone gummy or solid. Old oil can dry out, gather dust, etc, and become more of a sticky problem, than actually acting as a lubricant. Overdoing lubrication can be a problem as well if the lube is so heavy that it is creating hydraulic resistance. The recoil springs are kind of unique on the 21A, being in tubes in the grip.

the bulging o& the Stinger cases is probably from the higher pressures of the stingers.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

_It seemed kind of weird that the bulging cases ejected & the Mini Mags' didn't. WAIT: Just measured the [email protected] & the [email protected] (again, 25 yrs. old). Kind of surprised at how round both cases are - measuring @90 degrees perfectly round. I'll give the chamber a good scrubbing today & may see if there's any Stingers left on the shelves (I'm guessing like toilet paper - they've vanished)._


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

bluesman77 said:


> _It seemed kind of weird that the bulging cases ejected & the Mini Mags' didn't. WAIT: Just measured the [email protected] & the [email protected] (again, 25 yrs. old). Kind of surprised at how round both cases are - measuring @90 degrees perfectly round. I'll give the chamber a good scrubbing today & may see if there's any Stingers left on the shelves (I'm guessing like toilet paper - they've vanished)._


The sporting goods stores, around me have been cleaned out of .22, 9mm, .380, .38 special, .223, 7.62 etc. was still some .40 and .357 Sig. Exactly the conditions that got me to buy my M&P .40with a .357 Sig Barrel, during the last ammo crisis. This time I have reserves, that haven't been touched since ammo became easy to get again.


----------



## bluesman77 (Mar 15, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The sporting goods stores, around me have been cleaned out of .22, 9mm, .380, .38 special, .223, 7.62 etc. was still some .40 and .357 Sig. Exactly the conditions that got me to buy my M&P .40with a .357 Sig Barrel, during the last ammo crisis. This time I have reserves, that haven't been touched since ammo became easy to get again.


_Very wise! I discovered my Stinger supply was nearly gone & searched locally w/o any success. Found an outfit called Outdoor Limited w/ a large inventory & reasonable pricing. Have never purchased ammo online before, will be curious to see how long it takes. The shipping is a little stiff, but didn't change as I added boxes, so I went for (5)._


----------

